# Do i have this?



## Loz88 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi, i am not sure what my problem is. I have been an IBS sufferer for 6 years, but recently a new problem has cropped up. Everytime i eat, i get severe stomach cramps and have to rush to the toilet and sometimes i am severely constipated, other times i have diarrhoea. If i don't eat anything, i don't get any pain.I do have food intolerances but it doesn't matter what i eat when this happens, it's as if my body just doesn't like food. My doctor said it is dyspepsia. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes it is the body over-responding to the fact that you ate. Your stomach "tells" everyone you ate, and that causes a very normal increase in colon activity.Some people find antispasmodics (either prescription or peppermint) 20-30 minutes before you eat can slow that reaction down.I use Altoids rather than more expensive peppermint pills. They seem to have enough peppermint oil in them to work. They can increase heartburn in some people.K.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome lozz


----------

